# Lighting



## jaypops (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm just about finished my custom enclosure! I will put up pictures soon. Just one thing, I have all the proper lighting for uvb and basking, but for general lighting, I read to use 6500k fluorescent tubes. The only thing is that I have 2 36" ballasts, and cannot find 36" 6500k t8 tubes in Montreal. Only 4100k. I was wondering if 4100k would be sufficient? Or should I fork out the money for 36" plant/aquarium lights from a pet store? I do plan on putting live plants in his enclosure. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------

